# Eclipse registriert nicht, dass die Fehler behoben sind



## TSH (17. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich benutze Eclipse 3.4 (Mac OSX) und früher trat das Problem bei mir nicht auf. Bei einem Freund (WinXP) allerdings sehr wohl:

Ich importiere ein Projekt aus einer Ant-Datei --> Alles ok. Ich kann es kompilieren, starten. Alles wunderbar. Mache ich einen Fehler, so dass es zu einem Compile-Error kommt, wird auch alles korrekt angezeigt.

Wenn ich dann den Fehler behebe und "frisch" kompiliere (inkl. Löschen der Class-Dateien), kapiert Eclipse diese Änderungen nicht und tut so als sei der Fehler noch nicht behoben. Was dann dazu führt, dass sich der Fehler weiter durch's Projekt "frisst". Es werden nun noch viel mehr Fehler angezeigt (weil ja auf die angeblich fehlerhaften Klassen zugegriffen wird).

Das Projekt ist aber nicht wirklich fehlerhaft. Wenn ich alles speichere, es aus Eclipse entferne und wieder über Ant re-importiere, kompiliert alles sauber durch. Ich weiss nicht, ob es da irgendeinen Cache gibt, in dem das eventuell fehlerhaft gespeichert wird?

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2009)

Ein paar Dinge über Eclipse:
Niemals solltest du Dateien verändern, ohne das Eclipse davon etwas mitbekommt.
Solltest du es doch einmal tun müssen hilft meistens ein Refresh (F5)
Keine class Dateien löschen, die gehen dich nichts an
Eclipse builded immer automatisch, bei jeder Änderung, solange build automatically aktiviert ist  (Im Menü Project) und kein build Path Error vorliegt (schau dazu in die Problems View).
Sollte trotzdem einmal etwas durcheinander sein und nicht gebuildet werden, hilft ein clean. Im Menü Project -> clean


----------



## foobar (18. Jan 2009)

Das Schliessen und wieder öffnen des Projekts kann auch viele Probleme lösen. Manchmal hilft auch einfach ein validate auf dem selektierten Projekt z.b. bei JPA-Fehlern.


----------

